# Rosie learning positions in motion



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

So over the welsh summer i.e 3 days of sun a couple of weeks ago Rosie learned positions out of motion:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJdJ60dVsvU


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Looking good there in the street, didn't get distracted much.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice Matt!

Constructive criticism if I may. 

How often do you return to her after you give her a sit/down/stand while moving?

She anticipation is pretty strong like she's ready top break for the reward every time and moving just a bit at times.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice to see and update on your progress with her. How is your dynamic set up with Kath? I noticed she seems to provide feedback and counsel a bit, but I didn't know if you work it out so she spots you during these sessions as well.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Always nice to see how much your dogs like working with you.


----------



## Patty Beck (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice job. I know you are a pretty advanced trainer but I wanted to share a thought for motion exercises. I start my motion exercises moving backwards facing my dog. Starting with walking in place (so they see movement) then moving slowly backwards, then running backwards. I switch it up and start pivoting until I am back in heel position.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Cool tip Patty thanks  

Khoi- thanks man

Meg- thank you also 

Nicole- Kath is awesome at spotting my **** ups

Bob- pretty much as many times as you see in this vid. In total it was 3 5 minute sessions. Rosie already knows positions by verbal cue for Ringsport so I figured she would get it by word association.

I'm not actually gonna go any further with this particular exercise tbh as I can see it screwing with her ring heeling maybe.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I view the motion exercises similar to the send out. 

I will reward the dog as many as 7 times out of ten for the down. 

The week before a trial I will reward every time during training.

With the sit/down/stand I will return to the dog aprox the same 7 out of ten and every time the week before a trial. 

"For me" that avoided and movement from the dog on those commands.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I concur Bob, good advice


----------



## petguide.co (11 mo ago)

Matt Vandart said:


> So over the welsh summer i.e 3 days of sun a couple of weeks ago Rosie learned positions out of motion:


😲


----------

